# Irish Nationwide regular saver @ 7.35%?



## oldtimer (10 Apr 2008)

Have Irish Nationwide launched a regular saver @ 7.35%? Have heard a rumour but nothing on their website.


----------



## camlin90 (11 Apr 2008)

Some details from the brochure.

- Rate guaranteed to be ECB+3.35% until 31/3/2009, then ECB+1% until 31/12/2010
- Contribution between €100 and €1,000 per month
- Initial payment by cash or cheque, regular payment by standing order, direct debit or internal transfer. Initial payment must be the same as subsequent payments. The first and second payment must be in different calendar months.
- Contribution can be altered once every 6 months
- Max of 2 withdrawals per year; subsequent withdrawals are subject to 30 days interest penalty on the amount withdrawn


----------



## MugsGame (12 Apr 2008)

I agree those two terms are contradictory. The way I interpret it is that if you intend to lodge €500 each month, your initial cash / cheque should be €500 too. But there is nothing to stop you using one of your 6-monthly alterations to change the subsequent regular payments to not match this.

I picked up a brochure and form today - very handy that IN are open on Saturday.

Existing customers must re-supply all identity documentation - photo id, evidence of address and evidence of PPS.


----------



## Raul (12 Apr 2008)

Still nothing on the website. Does anybody know if there is a minimum term like with Anglo's regular saver or can I just close the account without penalty after 6 months and take the cash?


----------



## Jethro Tull (12 Apr 2008)

MugsGame said:


> I picked up a brochure and form today - very handy that IN are open on Saturday.


 
I didn't know this, thanks will drop in next saturday (company have moved from city center to what I call a banking 'blackspot'!!)



Raul said:


> Still nothing on the website. Does anybody know if there is a minimum term like with Anglo's regular saver or can I just close the account without penalty after 6 months and take the cash?


 
I was wondering this myself as I might not want to commit to another 2 year term like I was happy to do with anglo almost 2 years ago. Does it say anything in the brochure about this?


----------



## MugsGame (14 Apr 2008)

Details now [broken link removed].


----------



## oldtimer (14 Apr 2008)

AFAIK there is no time limit like Anglo. A joint account can be opened for up to €2,000 per month.


----------



## Fanny (14 Apr 2008)

Raul, 
what do you mean with minimum 2 years for Anglo, I wonder? I was under the impression you could stop Anglo's Regular Saver at any time and get the full interest up to the last day. However you have to close your Regular Saver for that. But there is no need to commit to two years. 
Jethro, Oldtimer,
apart from Anglo most of the other banks which did not advertise that there was a max 2 year term reduced the rate much earlier (Halifax, AIB), so it looks like you are lucky if you get the full two years. This new product looks interesting. However, no guarantee that you get high interest after two years either (ECB+1% until 31/12/2010).

Fanny


----------



## dublinhead (31 Mar 2009)

Today is the day for closing this account. Rate drops on the 1st April 2009


Regular Saver Deposit Account:
​*From the 1st March  2008 up to 31st March 2009* ECB + 3.35 %​ 
​ *From 1st April 2009 up to 31st December 2010* ECB + 1% Minimum​


----------



## Mommah (10 May 2009)

Just checking these numbers and its seems the 4.6% rate is available until the 31 *Dec* 2009
[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jul 2013)

ptsb changed the terms on this account in May 2011.

But Mugs Game successfully challenged this penalty as he outlines here

Successfully challenged ptsb penalty on former Irish Nationwide account withdrawal


----------

